# OS X connection to Novell ?



## JohnW (Mar 30, 2001)

I work at a school district here in California. The vast majority of our network servers are Novell ( 4.11 now with 5.1 just about to install ). Novell no longer provides AppleTalk protocol. ( We can buy an NLM for each server to provide that service, but the third party company wants lots of $$$ for it ). I just visited a site that has a package for OS X for NT type connectivity. Is there some thing for Novell ?

JohnW


----------



## Vortex3D (Mar 30, 2001)

The new Netware 6 has native AFP filesystem for Mac OS 9.x and OS X. It uses pure IP to access Netware Mac filesystem.

I'll check to see how to do on Netware 4.11 and 5.1.




> _Originally posted by JohnW _
> *I work at a school district here in California. The vast majority of our network servers are Novell ( 4.11 now with 5.1 just about to install ). Novell no longer provides AppleTalk protocol. ( We can buy an NLM for each server to provide that service, but the third party company wants lots of $$$ for it ). I just visited a site that has a package for OS X for NT type connectivity. Is there some thing for Novell ?
> 
> JohnW *


----------



## xyanide (Apr 2, 2001)

I am faced with the same problem... we are using ProSoft's netware client with all of our current macs.... however it sure would be nice to be able to have the machine(OSX) login also log the user into the tree.
 Anybody care to try that? : )


----------



## superrcat (Apr 3, 2001)

Well, there is no support for IPX in OS X so, there goes that. I talked to apple and you can use a BSD program that can connect to IPX maybe you can try that.


----------



## bolden (Sep 15, 2001)

Where would one go to get the BSD/IPX connection tools?


----------



## dePoPo (Sep 16, 2001)

Another option, altough not as "clean" as a direct connection;

If you have at least 1 NT server, and say, multiple Novell servers, you can setup a gateway to the Novell servers from the NT machine. (Gateway swervice for netware).

With that set, you can connect the OSX machines to the gateway shares on the NT machines (now using dave, 10.1 will have its own netbios client).

It works fine for me pending a more structural solution.


----------



## kimmo (Sep 16, 2001)

The new Netware 6 sounds really interesting. When does it come out ?

// kimmo




> _Originally posted by Vortex3D _
> *The new Netware 6 has native AFP filesystem for Mac OS 9.x and OS X. It uses pure IP to access Netware Mac filesystem.
> 
> I'll check to see how to do on Netware 4.11 and 5.1.
> ...


----------



## Vortex3D (Sep 16, 2001)

AFP for Netware 5.11 is already available. The product is called NFAP. It's addon for Netware 5.11 which enables native file access protocol for Mac, Windows, and Unix without any special client.

For Netware 6, it's integrated. Netware 6 will be available in a few weeks.


----------



## knighthawk (Sep 16, 2001)

Recently I read that 1 in 5 servers run Novell.  That is pretty amazing considering how hard Microsoft has been pushing NT, and that Linux is free.  I do not know if the statistic refers to all servers (including web/mail) or if it is strictly file servers.  I know next to nothing about Novell.


----------



## bolden (Sep 17, 2001)

I know their is a native file access module for Novell, but I really want a front end solution.  I don't have access or ability to add native file access to our servers.


----------



## AJ (Sep 19, 2001)

I am at a university where we are allowed to connect our laptops to the Novell network. Prosoft provide a solution, for OS 9, but as many have said, this is useless in the land of unix and X.

If someone could get a hold of that BSD login app, it would help, probably. Maybe.


_Someone_ must be working on it, and prosoft don't seem to be. This is going to be a real bum in the next 3 years.

AJ


----------



## bolden (Sep 20, 2001)

Eventually mac is going to Shift to OSX full time and then what are all the schools and other places that connect to novell going to do.  Escpecially the ones that use 5.1 or earlier (there are a lot).  They are going to have to come up with a solution that either uses some type of client on the Mac Side.  Or eliminates Mac.  This is frustrating me.


----------



## bolden (Sep 28, 2001)

bump - Please let me know if anyone has found a BSD IPX Client


----------



## pixel8 (Sep 28, 2001)

quite successfully (from inside DreamWeaver and Interarchy).

I tested the beta NetWare 6 Native file access - works just like Appleshare IP - enter the server DNS or IP addy and it is "holy cow" fast.

pixel8


----------



## kimmo (Sep 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by pixel8 _
> *quite successfully (from inside DreamWeaver and Interarchy).
> 
> I tested the beta NetWare 6 Native file access - works just like Appleshare IP - enter the server DNS or IP addy and it is "holy cow" fast.
> ...



Im going to try that beta also next week. Can you see the NW6 server
in the AppleShare list, or are you forced to enter the IP number through the
"Server IP Adress" button ? 

How fast is it if you compare to a ASIP server ?

// kimmo


----------



## Mongrel (Sep 29, 2001)

I bitched out Prosoft by eMail a month ago or so, the rep eMail me back stating an X version of MacIPX or something similar would be available around December. I'm sorry, that's as much as I know... I'm anxious too


----------



## bolden (Sep 30, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mongrel _
> *I bitched out Prosoft by eMail a month ago or so, the rep eMail me back stating an X version of MacIPX or something similar would be available around December. I'm sorry, that's as much as I know... I'm anxious too *



I have about had it with prosoft, my school district spent a load on their clients and they are just basically the same novell client, without novell's name on it.  It is very frustrating the deficiencies that the prodcut has.  I can't wait for netware six, so I can just be done with all of this client garbage.


----------



## bolden (Oct 22, 2001)

We finally just said lump it.  We are going to 5.1 with the Native Access File Pack.  We wrote a few applescripts to mount the AFP volumes on the netware server and we are having done with it.  I am fed up with prosoft.  

I tried the scripts in OSX and they work there too.


----------

